# To Mark Lamutt - Toshiba/921 Issue



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

Mark,
I have been struggling with a problem with my 921 and Toshiba 62HM84 for almost 2 months now with no success. I have been working directly with Toshiba and my local repair center. At this point most of the critical components on my TV have been replaced or swapped (scalar board, power supply, ballast, lamp, front switch panel) and the problem persists. Toshiba now wants to replace my light engine before giving me a new TV.

When I first power on the TV after plugging it in, all works fine with the 921. However, the second time I try to power the TV on, I get no fan, no color wheel, no relay clicks, no sound at all - just the red TV power lamp that starts to blink at a rate of once per second. According to the Toshiba service manual, the blinking red light indicates a 'bad data bus'. Toshiba believes that SOMETHING is locking up the data lines so the TV can't grab control of them and commence the boot sequence. I have found that most times I can get around the problem by leaving the TV unplugged, and only plugging it in when I want to use it. Unfortunately, on some occasions, even though it powers up, the lamp fails to light and the set ends up resetting itself several times. Since both the ballast and lamp have already been replaced, I attribute this behavior to the same root cause.

Today it finally hit me that the problem started around the time that I started using an DVI to HDMI cable with my 921. Just for kicks, I unplugged the HDMI cable - and viola, my set booted. Searching the forums, I found the following threads:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=43504
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=42728
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=38885

All these threads describe a problem with Toshiba xxHM84 sets and the 921. Most of them say 'no picture' so I don't really know if they are related. However, there are some stricking similarities. In one thread, you ask for some info that indicates you are chasing a similar problem with other sets.

Has there been any progress on this issue? I have a set with a repeatable problem - and I'm willing to help with some diagnostics if you want to attempt them. Please let me know what you think. I really don't want to be stuck not using HDMI if I can help it...

Thanks,
921blues


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Email this to me, along with your name, phone number, 921 receiver CAID and smartcard ID number. I'll send it on to the 921 support team, who may have more information than I do about it. Email address is in my signature.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I take it your set works perfect with component video hookup instead?

I think it has to do with the fact that the 921 never really turns off.

The only thing i can suggest is a dvi switcher(best would be a IR controlled one) that you could (easier if you have a remote with macros) have on a different input (dead input) when you power down your system.

Heres what i mean: You turn on your TV, the hdmi on your TV is receiving nothing because your dvi switcher(thru the dvi to hdmi adapter) is on a dead input. Then you switch the dvi switcher to the input the 921 is hooked up to. That should allow your TV to boot and be a work around.

Should you need to do this, no, but it may be your only choice to make your setup work with the venerable 921.   

What do you think?
Jon


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

Yes - it does work via the component inputs. Your suggestion is a good one, and I had thought of something similar earlier on. For now though, I'd like to see if there is anything that can be done about it before rushing to a workaround. If I'm left with no other options, that's where I'll probably go. Thanks for the help.

Mark, I emailed the info as requested!

Thanks,
921Blues


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've sent it on, 921Blues, and tried to send you a confirmation reply, but your spamblocker got in the way.


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

Thanks Mark - I think we're all set now. I haven't heard back, but I added all the domains to avoid future spamblocker issues.

Here's hoping I hear back from them soon....
921blues


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

Mark - 

I'll just chime in here with this exact same TV, same problem w/the HDMI input. No issue with component.

PLUS an additional issue! 

I use a Zektor 5.1 DVI switcher for my single HDMI port on the TV and run the 921 and an upconverting DVD player thru the Zektor into the Tosh 62HM84. The problem is with the 921's feed, the color info on the whole screen is offset. For example, on the E* HD demo channel there's a shot of a man walking in silhouette across a sand dune at dusk...via Component, the silhouette is totally black against the red/orange sky as it shoud be. However, with HDMI (either direct or thru the DVI switcher) I see a narrow color offset outline along the right side of every object on-screen, as if pushed from left-to-right. This is not really noticable unless the image is high-contrast, but it degrades image quality overall, making Component a preferable source.

The upconverting DVD player does NOT exhibit this problem (Oppo 971)

I can post my 921 hardware/version info when I get home in about 2hrs.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Jim - have you tried adjusting your screen position a couple of clicks from the user preferences to see if that solves it? I don't think it will, but it might.


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

Mark, I got a call from a high level Echostar tech today named Stephen. He told me that my problem was a known compatibility issue between the 921 and the Toshiba HM84 series. He said that they have a LOT of information on it now, and Toshiba is working closely with them. In fact, Toshiba is planning to come to Echostar to disect a 921 to see if they can find a solution.

Although they don't have a solution yet, he promised to keep me posted on the progress, and he assured me that I would be supported (either by Toshiba or Dish) when a solution is found.

I just wanted to thank you for your help with this. I feel better just knowing I don't have a unique problem! What did we do before we had well supported tech forums???

Thanks again,
921/HM84blues


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Jim - have you tried adjusting your screen position a couple of clicks from the user preferences to see if that solves it? I don't think it will, but it might.


Hey Mark-
Yeah, I tried that and it didn't make a difference (that fix DID work with my old 6000 when I still had it ) My screen position is at default.

I used to have the screen adjusted to the left/down a bit, but when I move the image there's some anomaly that causes a thin horizontal line of the image to be offset across the lower 1/3 of the image..very annoying and distracting when the camera pans.

921blues - 
Thanks for the update..I'm very interested in a fix for this problem, so please post more info when you get it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I've talked to Stephen several times myself. Thanks for the update, 921blues.


----------



## RDCoffey (Jun 5, 2005)

921Blues said:


> Mark, I got a call from a high level Echostar tech today named Stephen. He told me that my problem was a known compatibility issue between the 921 and the Toshiba HM84 series. He said that they have a LOT of information on it now, and Toshiba is working closely with them. In fact, Toshiba is planning to come to Echostar to disect a 921 to see if they can find a solution.
> 
> Although they don't have a solution yet, he promised to keep me posted on the progress, and he assured me that I would be supported (either by Toshiba or Dish) when a solution is found.


This is encouraging news! How will the "undocumented multitude" (like myself) be informed when a solution is found? I would really like to use my HDMI/DVI connection again...soon. I will even volunteer my equipment for testing since I have the good fortune of living in Denver.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If a solution is found that can be fixed in software, it'll get fixed and downloaded to your box. If a solution requires something else, I'm sure we'll get the info here and have it posted all over the place.


----------

